

The Hummer is back - as an Electric Vehicle  - rb2e
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23435088

======
pedalpete
These cars look like golf-carts that have been re-styled to look like a
Hummer.

The quality of the materials looks horrible. I'm all for electric cars, and
would love to see some large scale vehicles that are electric. Sadly, this
isn't it.

